# Drug Tests in other states



## mrpuffins (Aug 7, 2013)

So I am a MMJ patient in Colorado and am anticipating a job offer from a company in a state that does not allow medical marijuana. I know in the past when taking a drug test in the state I will get a call from a medical review officer who will ask if I am taking anything that would test me positive for THC. I tell them yes and send them a copy of my medical card and they report back to the company that I did not test positive for any "illegal" substances.

I am wondering about having to take the drug test. I know my card in CO is only good here in CO but if a Medical Review Officer calls me about my results. will they consider I am observing my current states law or only as my results apply to the laws in the state the job is in (but I don't live in)

Any thoughts on how this works.

I really want this job so I am going to stop medicating, which sucks because my RA acts up as it gets colder outside, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 7, 2013)

nope, mmj is not an excuse for testing positive for mj in pretty much any other state than colorado that i know of..

pretty beat, but it is what it is, look into quick fix..


----------



## mrpuffins (Aug 15, 2013)

Ya, and sometimes is not even an excuse in our state! Sucks.

At this point I have opted to not smoke, and haven't since posting, as this opportunity is just to big. I would rather be sore and hurt than get an offer and miss out because of how I medicate.


Another example of how a MMJ user, a highly functioning and successful one at that, is left to make a choice between their personal rights and methods of medication or gainful employment. 

Fucking ignorant and selfish law making assholes.


----------

